# Cannot open saved Excel files



## tlaz (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi

All of a sudden all my saved Excel files cannot be opened.

All the help is appreciated

Thanks
tlaz


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Are you getting any message? This happens even whem you open MS Excel and the go File > Open ?


----------



## tlaz (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi

Thanks your your reply.

No, I am not getting any messages at all. Even in the file > open.
There is just this empty grey page staring at me.

Regards
tlaz


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Does MS Excel open without problems? Can you create a new spreadsheet?

If MS Excel opens, click twice on the *Help* menu (to show all commands), and click on *Detect and Repair*.

(If you can't open Excel, doing the same at MS Word will have the same effect. You'll need your Office CD.)


----------



## tlaz (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi

Yes, I can you create a new spreadsheet, but I cannot open my existing Excel files by clicking on them.

I clicked on the Help menu and clicked on Detect and Repair.
It is still the same after the repairing and restarting.

As for MS Word, I can open my saved files by clicking on them - no problem there.


Regards
tlaz


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, tlaz, try this and please post back if it worked:
1. On the *Tools* menu, click *Options*. 
2. Click the *General* tab. 
3. Click to clear the *Ignore other applications* check box, and then click *OK*.


----------



## tlaz (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi

I can't get to my computer for a couple of days - out of town.

Will get back to you then.

Regards

tlaz


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, fingers crossed till then...:grin:


----------



## tlaz (Jul 2, 2006)

Zazula said:


> OK, fingers crossed till then...:grin:



Hi

It worked like a gem.:4-clap: 

Thank you very much.

tlaz


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm glad you sorted it out, tlaz. Cheers!


----------

